# Officer in need of assistance.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hudson Police Seeking Community Support for Sergeant who Suffered Stroke Overseas

Chief Michael D. Burks, Sr. and the Hudson Police Department are seeking the community's support on behalf of a member of the department who suffered a medical emergency abroad.

Sgt. Scott Chaulk, 53, suffered a stroke on Oct. 30 while visiting his son, who is studying abroad in Barcelona. Sgt. Chaulk has been hospitalized since then, and has already undergone one surgery, though doctors do not yet know when he will be able to return home.

Hudson Police are asking residents and members of the community to help support Sgt. Chaulk and his family during this difficult time, as they are faced with mounting medical expenses.

"We are all very concerned about Scott, his wife, Donna, and their sons, Ryan and Zach, and we are keeping them in our thoughts constantly," Chief Burks said. "Anything that members of the Hudson community can do to help them in their time of need would be greatly appreciated, as we want to do whatever is possible to ease the burden brought on by this sudden turn of events."

Sgt. Chaulk joined the Hudson Police Department in April 1998 as a patrolman and later served as a detective before earning a promotion to sergeant in 2015. He has also worked with many local and state law enforcement agencies throughout his career.

The Chaulk Family Medical Fund has been established to accept donations to defray his medical costs, and contributions can be sent to:

Chaulk Family Medical Fund
Avidia Bank (Account 5395)
42 Main St.
Hudson, Massachusetts 01749

a GoFundMe campaign has also been established on behalf of the Chaulk family. You can go here to donate:

Click here to support Chaulk Family Medical Fund organized by Jack Donovan


----------

